# Diversity and ethnic neighborhoods in UAE (chinatown, little ireland etc)



## traveler_124 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi guys!

One thing I miss about living in New York City is the chinatowns, little Irelands, little Italy, koreatowns and etc. Lol, it felt like a little international city. Like USA, UAE is pretty diverse and interesting....so I'm curious, does UAE have these little ethnic neighborhoods or not? 

If they do, please let me know...I'm really interested in visiting these areas for ethnic shopping!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
There are parts of Dubai that certainly seem to fit your criteria.
Karama - little Kerala
Satwa - little Phillipines
Jumeirah - little Chelsea, with sun!
Arabian Ranches - little Britain (without Daffyd)
The Palm Jumeirah - little Pretentious


Cheers
Steve


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

You'll probably have better luck with buying ethnic items in a place like `global ```village.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

taliacottage said:


> You'll probably have better luck with buying ethnic items in a place like `global ```village.


Hi,
I dont think you quite understood the question!
The OP was asking whether there were ethnic neighborhoods in Dubai where birds of a feather stick together! - not where you can buy certain made items.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

To be pedantic, the % of Keralites in Karama compared to other indians is way low in Karama, which has a large number of North & other Indians.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> To be pedantic, the % of Keralites in Karama compared to other indians is way low in Karama, which has a large number of North & other Indians.


Hi,
Of course you are correct - my reply was a little tongue in cheek and not totally ethically correct!!!
Mind you, in general, I feel there are more people from Kerala in Dubai than there are left back in Kerala!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Of course you are correct - my reply was a little tongue in cheek and not totally ethically correct!!!
> Mind you, in general, I feel there are more people from Kerala in Dubai than there are left back in Kerala!!
> Cheers
> Steve


I used to think "Keralite" was a drug or maybe a weird type of coal or mineral.


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I dont think you quite understood the question!
> The OP was asking whether there were ethnic neighborhoods in Dubai where birds of a feather stick together! - not where you can buy certain made items.
> Cheers
> Steve


She said she wanted to do some ethnic shopping, that's why I suggested Global Village. You are right, places like Karama and Jumeirah tend to have a higher concentration of one nationality but I don't know if you get much of an ethnic feel there. 

Either way, they are still great places to check out


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

China section of International City (next to Dragonmart) is basically Dubai's Chinatown, lots of authentic hot pot places.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> To be pedantic, the % of Keralites in Karama compared to other indians is way low in Karama, which has a large number of North & other Indians.


There is NO place, anywhere in Dubai where the % of Keralites is low compared to the other Indians. They outnumber the rest of us no matter where we are in this city


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> There is NO place, anywhere in Dubai where the % of Keralites is low compared to the other Indians. They outnumber the rest of us no matter where we are in this city


If you think there are a lot in Dubai, you need to come down to Abu Dhabi. It is considered acceptable here by many of to start speaking Malayalam with anyone who looks remotely South Asian.....something I never face in Dubai.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Love the Keralite breakfasts.

Roti's, dhosa's and the seafoods.

My usual Friday brunch. Unfortunately they don't do alcohol


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> The Palm Jumeirah - little Pretentious
> 
> Steve


And DIFC?


----------

